# Energy Take Classic 5 Pack speakers



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I recently bought a packaged set of Energy Take Classic speakers (4 satellites and a center speaker) from Newegg (currently $149), planning to use two satellites and the center speaker to provide low cost surround sound in my bedroom together with my wonderful old Acoustic Research AR-3 speakers and an Onkyo HT-R510 home theater receiver. I combined the other two satellites with an Onkyo TX-8011 stereo receiver and a retired Panasonic DVD player to provide a music system for our living room.
I'd read a number of reviews on these speakers and they were all positive, complaining only about the fact that the low end cutoff of the speakers is around 125 Hz. This shortcoming is pretty much negated by the fact that the response of the speakers is quite flat from 125 Hz to well above 10 KHz. 
I was pleasantly surprised at the overall sound quality of these tiny speakers. In the living room, the lack of extreme lows doesn't detract from the listening experience and the small size makes them unobtrusive. 
The excellent low end response of the AR-3's makes up for the lack of a subwoofer in my bedroom system. I balanced the output level of the speakers using the level test ouput of the HT-R510 together with a Radio Shack digital sound level meter.
I now have a nice home theater system in my bedroom with the addition of these speakers. Components are the aforementioned receiver and speakers, 37 inch Vizio LCD TV, Dual 1215 turntable, ART DJ phono preamp, TiVo HD DVR with 1 terabyte external hard drive, Panasonic DMP-BD60 Blu-ray DVD player, Toshiba HD-A2KU HD DVD player and Sanyo DRW-500 DVD recorder.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Cholly, I just bought the exact same speakers this past week! I put them with a new Yamaha RX-V465 receiver & I love the results. These speakers (with an added sub-woofer not included) are a great set.

Last night, I watched the newest 'Star Trek,' and experienced what TrueHD sound really is. WOW!


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

FWIW - Energy are made by Mirage speakers (at least they used to be).


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

They are a Klipsch group company and have been so since at least beginning of 05 at least.

There are people that swear by them. The AV guy I got most of my equipment from liked their sound over the Klipsch reference series speakers. I found them a bit "poppy" but otherwise quite good when compared to similar spec'd Klipsch reference series units. I chose the Klipsch units as the horns eliminated the "sweet spot" created by dome tweeter technologies. Plus the low/mid transitions were warmer and less "poppy" (to my ear YMMV).

Energy speakers are one of the BEST values out there.

The Boston Acoustics satellite home theater in a box speaker set has a similar higher crossover. Had one of these 5.1 sets some years back and loved them. But my home got bigger and I needed a much larger soundstage.

One needs to be mindful of crossover points when buying a non matched sub. Speaker companies typically "stretch" the frequency response numbers by using a +or- 3db variance in the ratings. This is usually at the ends of the rated spectrum. At the upper and lower ends of the rated specs the claimed start and drop off points are on a steep line to the bottom. As I recall the Energy subs topped at 120 where some Polks pushed above 130.

If it says it's low end is 125 its more like 130 at the same perceived loudness levels so I tend to set my sub crossover there as opposed to the "rated" response limits.

Don "speakers are an important part of the chain" Bolton


wilbur_the_goose said:


> FWIW - Energy are made by Mirage speakers (at least they used to be).


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I need a replacement sub, now. Does Energy have one to match these?


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

sigma1914 said:


> I need a replacement sub, now. Does Energy have one to match these?


Go to their web site: www.energy-speakers.com to see what they have to offfer. Be prepared for high prices. Alternatively, here's a 10 inch sub by Polk at a reasonable price: http://www.amazon.com/Polk-Audio-10...ef=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=aht&qid=1263945580&sr=1-1


----------

